# What would you do if you were terminally ill?



## Ayame (Dec 1, 2008)

If you were terminally ill or diagnosed with brain cancer, what would you do?
I guess you could milk it for all it was worth, doing everything you'd ever wanted to, but it's not going to be that convenient or glamorous.  :/
If you had something that would really make you deteriorate and lose a lot of your humanity, what would you do?

If I got diagnosed with brain cancer, I might just kill myself right then and there.  Some people do survive (my cousin did), but it kills so many people that it's not funny and I really wouldn't want to die alone in a hospital bald and weakened from chemotherapy.  I also wouldn't want to go through with it even if I did live and was used as an example of strength.

Yeah, I'm such a fighter.

Anyways, this thread will fill up quickly with dark things, but I don't care.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 1, 2008)

If I were terminally ill... "imagines self jumping off bridge" The end :/ really, I would, or order some of that medicine for assisted suicide (measure 1000) It's poison.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 1, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> If I were terminally ill... "imagines self jumping off bridge" The end :/ really, I would, or order some of that medicine for assisted suicide (measure 1000) It's poison.


Good idea.  I'd probably go on a nice trip to San Francisco...  :)
No, more realistically I'd die at home.
About the medicine- would your parents actually let you order it?  I know they might respect your decision, but they might also freak out and get upset.
Even though just killing yourself is sudden and that "medicine" (well, it's technically medicine, but it doesn't make you better so my mind is having a weird time grouping it as such) probably makes it more bearable and less painful, my parents would never let me get any, and it would hurt them for me to ask.

I'd probably become very honest; what can I lose?


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 1, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Good idea.  I'd probably go on a nice trip to San Francisco...  :)
> No, more realistically I'd die at home.
> About the medicine- would your parents actually let you order it?  I know they might respect your decision, but they might also freak out and get upset.
> Even though just killing yourself is sudden and that "medicine" (well, it's technically medicine, but it doesn't make you better so my mind is having a weird time grouping it as such) probably makes it more bearable and less painful, my parents would never let me get any, and it would hurt them for me to ask.
> ...


Probably not :/ But whatever, I might guilt trip them "ooh the pain...suffering..."


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd attempt to defy all the odds because I'm endlessly optimistic like that. GIVING UP IS NOT AN OPTION

But I'm incredibly unlikely to get brain cancer, so I never really thought about it.


----------



## turbler (Dec 1, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I'd attempt to defy all the odds because I'm endlessly optimistic like that. GIVING UP IS NOT AN OPTION
> 
> But I'm incredibly unlikely to get brain cancer, so I never really thought about it.


that... and pray


----------



## Erif (Dec 1, 2008)

Pick up some chicks, maybe. xD


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Dec 1, 2008)

I would pretend nothing was wrong and act like normal, only telling the person I love. I would not want to draw attention to myself or let anyone else know about it. And I would fight my hardest to pull through.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone read Before I Die by Jenny Downham? It's an absolutely fantastic read and very inspirational :3

I'd travel and see as much for the world as possible, I guess. I'd also want to live for as long as I possibly could; if my days were numbered, the last thing I'd want to do would be to decrese them further. Pain's just proof you're alive, and there's plenty of time for numbness when you're dead.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 1, 2008)

This is definitely a hypothetical question.

- Try to dream at least one more time and say goodbye to... I can never finish sentences like these. It's all too much. I thought I said goodbye to him once, but that's off topic.

- Go to Japan.

- Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Spill all my secrets to my friends, tell my crush I like him etc. I'm a lot more open if no one can comment to me after I die. Then after telling people stuff, getting insurance and everything I would probably go suicide.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 1, 2008)

Spend every last second with my boyfriend or family. If it became too painful or difficult, then I might opt for euthanasia or something, but, eh.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

I would live normally. I'll take my things to the grave, thank you very much. If it became extremely painful and unbearable, I might tell someone. I might try kill myself, but I'm too afraid too.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh and I'll be buried with every Nintendo and Sony console I have.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 1, 2008)

If I were struck with terminal illness...

Well, if it were simply cancer, then I would try and fight and before I did die/get too weak, I would try to convince my parents to let me fly to California. The southern part, to be more specific. My reasoning is very personal though. 

If it were a disease that would slowly chip away at my humanity, I would kill myself then and there, while I still had it [humanity]. I'd write a note, explaining why I'd done it and listing precisely who I'd want told so it would at least soften the impact a little. 

Yeah.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends on what the illness was, but if I could still move I'd visit the most beautiful places I could.
Oh, and probably just eat whatever I want, drink whatever I want and probably try some drugs. I don't care about side effects, I'm going to die anyway.

But if it was a pain in the ass illness like tuberculosis I wouldn't be able to do much except travel while my lungs shoot out of my mouth. Leprosy's a pretty horrible illness too.

I'd probably ask to be euthanized if the illness got really painful. Or if I became like, tetraplegic or something.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 1, 2008)

Suicide or euthanasia. Just to spare myself the trouble.


----------



## see ya (Dec 1, 2008)

Pretty much exactly what VPLJ said.


----------



## Valor (Dec 1, 2008)

First off, I'd assault the doctor for telling me in the first place. I prefer not knowing what my death clock is at, kthx. Second, I'd live life like I always do. I'm content with things now, I won't even tell anyone about it. Why bother? People live, people die, they fade into obscurity, then disappear forever.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Realistically speaking, if I were terminally ill I'd probably be confined to a hospital bed for my final days.

So, cough, throw up and bleed, I suppose.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Realistically speaking, if I were terminally ill I'd probably be confined to a hospital bed for my final days.
> 
> So, cough, throw up and bleed, I suppose.


Depends on the illness, and what one mean by 'terminal'. Some terminal patients get to live six months more, and they can move around for a little over half of that time. They do have to take medication, obviously.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Depends on the illness, and what one mean by 'terminal'. Some terminal patients get to live six months more, and they can move around for a little over half of that time. They do have to take medication, obviously.


Oh yeah, I was thinking of "terminal" as in "at death's door". And I mean "at death's door" as in "maybe a few days left". =)

I dunno what I'd do if I had a while to go... sleep lots I suppose, and generally do nothing exciting. All that's really left on my list of stuff I want to do is "meet an Eskimo" and "die alone and unloved", and the last one's very much a foregone conclusion. :3 So it'd be off to Alaska, or wherever they're not called Inuit.

Though I'd almost certainly have to get hold of Dark Shocktail and roll around in a huge amount of candyfloss. I assure you I am quite serious, this would have to be the most epic thing the two of us have ever randomly discussed and I so want to do it.

However, meeting up with epic e-pals is a must. As long as they promise not to catch what I'm dying from :3


----------



## Jetx (Dec 1, 2008)

Say my goodbyes, write up some big thing on my life and what I'm proud to have achieved, and have all the fun I can. When things begin to get painful and I can see a nasty death dawning on me, bullet through the head I guess. :/

If it was more like six months left of living, I would live like a king, then probably end up dying the same way. I would prefer euthanasia, though; not really a fan of my precious brains going everywhere. :(


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 1, 2008)

That'd be really sad...

If there's a chance for me to live, I'll fight like hell for my life. Every treatment going, no matter how harsh, I'll take it. The only reason I'd refuse is if it would rob me of my dignity or a good quality of life. 

If I'm going to die...I won't stay in the hospital. I wouldn't want to spend my final days, or weeks, cooped up in a strange place with god knows what machinery hooked up to me. I'd want to be out. See the world like I dreamed. Try and find all the friends I've made (Mike, if I turn up looking VERY ill, don't worry. Just roll out the candyfloss ^^). See if I can find someone to love but there's no need to push it. 

And if my time doesn't run out, I might be able to see all I wanted. Then I'd come home, do the things I used to do. Play video games, listen to music...then sleep.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> (Mike, if I turn up looking VERY ill, don't worry. Just roll out the candyfloss ^^).


Hey, if you turn up at all the candyfloss'd be all set out before you knew it XD

And hopefully during the rolling I'd catch whatever it is you have ;_; *huggles*


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends. If I could still move I'd at least like to visit all my close friends. But that'd involve traveling over England, to Scotland, Oregon and then Chile. >> If at all possible that's what I'd want to do. ;-; 

But if I couldn't do that I'd rather someone pop a bullet in my head and get my life over with.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I'd have to write about my life, and if nothing else the ideas I had for stories. I'd mop up a few of those minor things as well, and maybe see a bit more of the world.

Then again maybe I should be writing about my life and such anyway.

Suicide is not, however, an option. I will take whatever it thrown at me, and will take it standing (or, probably more accurately, lying in a hospital bed).


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 1, 2008)

Go out and find a cure for whatever disease I have.

8)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 1, 2008)

> I'd probably become very honest; what can I lose?


This. Oh, and smash up a car. And write a will.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 2, 2008)

Write out exactly what I want to happen at my funeral, down to the songs they'll play. Then visit epic e-pals and spend the rest of my time hanging out with them, if I could.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd sleep. The condition of being terminally ill would, logically, absolve me of any educational or character-developing responsibilities intended to prepare me for my future, so I'd finally get a good amount of sleep.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2008)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> I would pretend nothing was wrong and act like normal, only telling the person I love. I would not want to draw attention to myself or let anyone else know about it. And I would fight my hardest to pull through.


^All this bar the crossed out bits. ("Person I love" just isn't happening. And I wouldn't be so selfish as to rob the world of the joy of my death just when things were looking up. XD)

Of course my family'd have to know, and I might tell some of my really close friends, but I wouldn't have thought I'd want to cause too much fuss.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 3, 2008)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> I would pretend nothing was wrong and act like normal, only telling the person I love. I would not want to draw attention to myself or let anyone else know about it. And I would fight my hardest to pull through.


Or even better, not tell anyone, then if you're perfectly capable of walking around and stuff, make sure you're alone with the person you hate most as often as possible.
Who knows, you might get them in trouble.


----------



## Colossal (Dec 3, 2008)

Give myself a few minutes to reflect on my life then give up and ask to be put to sleep


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Dec 3, 2008)

Die?


----------



## Philly (Dec 3, 2008)

I would severely harm all of my enemies.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 4, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Spill all my secrets to my friends, tell my crush I like him etc. I'm a lot more open if no one can comment to me after I die.


Ditto on this, except I already did the second one.

Twice.

Thought of more:

Try the sushi I wanted to taste, but it wouldn't really matter.

Create a masterpiece of art.


----------



## see ya (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, I'd also try fugu.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 4, 2008)

Skymin said:


> Oh, I'd also try fugu.


If you happen to be anything like Homer Simpson that might be the _reason_ you're terminally ill. XD

Along with eight hundred other things...


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 4, 2008)

How has no one said "have hot kinky sex" yet?

So, yes. Have hot kinky sex.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 4, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> How has no one said "have hot kinky sex" yet?
> 
> So, yes. Have hot kinky sex.


I think it's because most people have things more on the sentimental side of things to do in their final months.

But sure, you go with sex. XD


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 4, 2008)

> I think it's because most people have things more on the sentimental side of things to do in their final months.
> 
> But sure, you go with sex. XD


Pfft, sentimentality doesn't take months.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Kinky sex takes months? I think you might be doing it wrong.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 4, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Kinky sex takes months? I think you might be doing it wrong.


That's why I'm just going to sit around doing nothing in my last months, Tailsy.

XD

Besides, who the hell would do it with _*me*_, dying or not? :3


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 4, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Kinky sex takes months? I think you might be doing it wrong.


Well, sentimentality you don't really need to do more than once, you know?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 4, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Well, sentimentality you don't really need to do more than once, you know?


Ah, I see. Jog on.


----------



## Bonkenhi (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually perform some of Neg's urban sports. Depending on if I feel like I really have nothing to lose or not... I may do an incredibly evil act. XP


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 10, 2008)

I would want to die as fast as possible and be forgotten.
I would not want to cause pain.


----------

